# Congressman Mike Pence on the Proper Role of The Presidency



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Intelligent, inspiring, and moving speech by Congressman Mike Pence of Indiana last month talking about what the President's proper role is and how the current office holder has strayed from the nation's founding principles.

Address by Congressman Michael R. Pence - Event Audio/Video » Publications » The Federalist Society

The speech was given as part of an annual convention for the Federalist Society, a conservative legal group I'm involved with at school. The speech clocks in at just under a half hour, but if you have the time it's well worth it. At a bare minimum, check out the part at 16:06 about the proper conduct of a President while abroad, and duties as CIC at 18:00.

The audio in MP3 can also be downloaded for an iPod or other player.


----------

